# Blocking cat flap



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

We currently have a petporte which we have no problems with but I would like to be able to stop the cats from going out. I think Elise is being fed elsewhere so I want to keep her in for a bit so she starts eating her food here. They mainly go out at night so I suspect she is sneaking in someone elses cat flap as it is unlikely someone would be giving her food in the middle of the night, plus she is wary around strangers. 

Ideally I would like to get some kind of sliding cover, the cat flap when locked does prevent them getting out but they make a racket trying to get out so I need something sturdy to keep the racket to a minimum!

Does such a thing exist?


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

The PetPorte has night and vet modes to stop cats going out too.

Sorry - I missed the very last bit. I just use a bag of compost left over from planting in front of the flap - the "sturdy" plastic is mostly proof from claws.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I seriously don't know why the cat flap companies don't have a cover for their cat flaps! 

My cats know when mines locked as its not flapping in the breeze.. Yes we still have a cat flap without the rubber bit on it folks!


----------



## Palerider957 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sure home depot (or any hardware store) could offer suggestions. Perhaps a small sliding bold (door hardware) could be attached. You could slide the bolt closed to keep the flap locked and open it when you want.

Just a thought...


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Operation keep cats in has begun. Litter is all ready and cat flap has been blocked off with a washing basket containing washing and about 6kg of weights with 2 tool boxes on top of the lid. 

I am not prepared to give in although I said that last time and gave up...

Both cats now have collars (again!) so that when they do go out it is obvious they have an owner. Elise didnt really eat breakfast this morning so she is either getting food elsewhere or off her food. We will see what happens when she is kept under house arrest for a few days. Elsa is more than making up for it and putting it away like there is no tomorrow..quite how she fits in so much food and doesnt get fat is beyond me! Wish I was the same


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Palerider957 said:


> I'm sure home depot (or any hardware store) could offer suggestions. Perhaps a small sliding bold (door hardware) could be attached. You could slide the bolt closed to keep the flap locked and open it when you want.
> 
> Just a thought...


Do you mean a bolt or a door? I need something to actually cover the flap completely or they go mental pawing at it..

I am sure somebody on a forum had a sliding door for their cat flap which is where I got the idea from...

I was kind of thinking of a piece of wood in the exact size of the flap itself attached to some sort of mechanism so we can slide it to the side when we want the flap open...

The panel in our door is ours to do what we want with so I dont have to worry about making any lasting damages...


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I seriously don't know why the cat flap companies don't have a cover for their cat flaps!
> 
> My cats know when mines locked as its not flapping in the breeze.. Yes we still have a cat flap without the rubber bit on it folks!


Did they/do they make a racket trying to get out?


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Update: So far so good, no racket was made lastnight and we all slept soundly. Elise woke us up for breakfast which she hasnt done in ages so she must be getting food elsewhere. 

Will keep them both in permanently for a couple more days and then see what happens if I let them out in the day and keep them in at night. 

I am really surprised at how well they have accepted their confinement, we have had no tantrums, no escape attempts (yet) :dita:

The blockade isnt really practical long term though, I cant really keep the washing basket in the kitchen every time I want to block the cat flap so the hunt is still on for some more practical solution.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you have a bit of the cat flap jutting out from the door/wall? If so you can do what we have;
Get some study mesh from a fabric shop and some extra strength Velcro with self adhesive backing. We got stuff that is designed for out doors so is extra sturdy.
Cut a squares big enough to cover the flap door and to wrap around the sides of the cat flap where it sticks out.
The Velcro you need to cut to length of the cat flap top, bottom, and sides. stick a piece on all four sides of the cat flap, then use the corresponding velcro on the mesh panel.
This then just seals up the cat flap and marks it out of bounds!

Does this make sense?! Having just written it I'm not sure if it does!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lel said:


> Do you have a bit of the cat flap jutting out from the door/wall? If so you can do what we have;
> Get some study mesh from a fabric shop and some extra strength Velcro with self adhesive backing. We got stuff that is designed for out doors so is extra sturdy.
> Cut a squares big enough to cover the flap door and to wrap around the sides of the cat flap where it sticks out.
> The Velcro you need to cut to length of the cat flap top, bottom, and sides. stick a piece on all four sides of the cat flap, then use the corresponding velcro on the mesh panel.
> ...


It does make sense and its not a bad idea..cheaper than a sliding door and easy enough to rectify.

Thanks!!


----------

